# Ibanez RG2228L



## abadonae (May 12, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I contacted Ibanez Directly recently and questioned them as to why The RG2228 wasn't available to left handed players despite the many people mentioning it, asking for it.
So i decided the best thing to do apart from an email would be to show them. To create a way of showing ibanez that this guitar would be in demand, and there is a market for it in the left handed community. That one more guitar available would benefit them as a company not hinder them. So I've created this poll in the vain hope that people will come together in numbers and answer this poll so i can link this to ibanez and show them.

Im only looking for people to reply to this if they're actually interested. I dont want to have to sift through the same old 'urgh its the wrong way round' that other threads get hit with. This is genuine, and im hoping that i may get at least an honest reply from ibanez about this.

Cheers all


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 12, 2011)

Not gonna happen man. Ibanez aren't exactly known for their wide range of left handed models, and with 8 strings being such niche instruments as it is I doubt they'd bother with one. They don't even have a left handed 7 string. I personally think they should release an RG7321L.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 12, 2011)

Racist bastards.

I have 2 left handed Ibanez's though haha


----------



## abadonae (May 12, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Not gonna happen man. Ibanez aren't exactly known for their wide range of left handed models, and with 8 strings being such niche instruments as it is I doubt they'd bother with one. They don't even have a left handed 7 string. I personally think they should release an RG7321L.


 
Yea man i've got an RG7420L which is a left handed 7 string, i know what ibanez are like dude. They're pretty bias like so sooo many companies are. And its a shame coz if they bust that shell open they'd be even more highly regarded. Its just a shame they dont bother ya know. And think of the money they'd make!!!


----------



## keeper006 (May 13, 2011)

Even though it's a "niche" instrument and there are fewer lefties, in today's age of computer programs it wouldn't take much for them to make a template and have 1 more dude push a button on the CNC router in a factory pumping out righties already. At least that's what I like to think, as a lefty who wants one  . You'd think they would notice how many Schecter sells. They certainly wouldn't offer 5 or 6 different models of lefty 8s if they weren't making any $. I think part of it is where the companies are and their history.


----------



## loktide (May 13, 2011)

abadonae said:


> And think of the money they'd make!!!



not much, i guess. judging by the few lefthanded-related threads on a site with about 40.000 users...

i guess making runs of lefthanded instruments for each model isn't really viable even for companies as big as ibanez.


----------



## Alwballe (May 13, 2011)

its a very nice idea, and a good initiative. but belive me, Ibanez and most other big companys like them know very well what kind of models that they will profit from. Petitions like this very rarely do any good against huge manifacturers like them. sadly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 13, 2011)

keeper006 said:


> Even though it's a "niche" instrument and there are fewer lefties, in today's age of computer programs it wouldn't take much for them to make a template and have 1 more dude push a button on the CNC router in a factory pumping out righties already. At least that's what I like to think, as a lefty who wants one  . You'd think they would notice how many Schecter sells. They certainly wouldn't offer 5 or 6 different models of lefty 8s if they weren't making any $. I think part of it is where the companies are and their history.


 
Even if Ibanez pays Fujigen or Cort the extra money to "just push a button", they'd still have to have distributors and dealers willing to buy the lefties, which if you walk into the average guitar store, isn't many. 

You're not buying instruments directly from the company unless you're dealing factory direct/using a small builder. It's just a little more complicated than Ibanez "not pushing a button". 

I'm all for Lefties having choices, but they don't have them for a reason.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 13, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Even if Ibanez pays Fujigen or Cort the extra money to "just push a button", they'd still have to have distributors and dealers willing to buy the lefties, which if you walk into the average guitar store, isn't many.
> 
> You're not buying instruments directly from the company unless you're dealing factory direct/using a small builder. It's just a little more complicated than Ibanez "not pushing a button".
> 
> I'm all for Lefties having choices, but they don't have them for a reason.



Exactly, not to mention that they have to interrupt the production of the standard instruments to do the run of lefty models. It's not like just a "okay, stop, move block, start sytem!" and you're done type deal in a factory. 

Honestly man you're better off trying to grab a lefty agile or something similar, going to be on-par quality-wise anyways.


----------



## neoclassical (May 13, 2011)

lefty sympathizer here. one of my girls favors her left hand and i would want her to have a nice instrument, not just "whatever is left."


----------



## saovi (May 13, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Racist bastards.
> 
> I have 2 left handed Ibanez's though haha



I guess two left hands are better than two left feet 

... sorry, could not resist


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 13, 2011)

neoclassical said:


> lefty sympathizer here. one of my girls favors her left hand and i would want her to have a nice instrument, not just "whatever is left."


 
Teach her to play right handed instruments. In the beginning it doesn't really matter, as far as using your "proper" orientation. Just look at the lefties who already play righty, and vice versa on some rare occasions.


----------



## abadonae (May 13, 2011)

You see thats another thing though. I dont see why we should be forced to try and play right handed because companies cant even create a small limited run every year of certain guitars for us.

When i first picked up a guitar when i was very young the teacher tried to get me to play right handed and it was so uncomfortable that i put it down and didn't play again for years. When i finally took interest again i bought a left handed squier and that was nearly 10 years ago now. 

If your left handed naturally, chances are that it will be more comfortable to play that way too. Companies should just be less bias, it annoys me because in any other situation it would be called discrimination.

Im not trying to be the sad preaching lefty all over again, but i find it hard to believe that a company like ibanez cant even give in one guitar for us. One that i know if they made what 2000 a year for the european, US market they would definitely sell. Year after year after year.


----------



## 77zark77 (May 13, 2011)

the 2228L is a must be for a respectable brand ! imho
I'm an Ibanez fan for a long time, but when I see at Rondo's
how many models they have for lefties ....

I voted by left-clic !


----------



## Romain (May 13, 2011)

I'm not lefty, but I own a rg2228. And all I can wish is that you could have one too !


----------



## abadonae (May 14, 2011)

77zark77 said:


> I voted by left-clic !



haha nicely done man, cheers guys!


----------



## keeper006 (May 16, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Teach her to play right handed instruments. In the beginning it doesn't really matter, as far as using your "proper" orientation. Just look at the lefties who already play righty, and vice versa on some rare occasions.



Wrong. As a lefty, I'm not sure why righties always say "it doesn't matter" which hand you start with. I and a few other lefties I know all tried learning right handed and it's not the same. You may be able to become proficient learning with your off hand, as I as a lefty can play some instruments and sports right handed, but saying it doesn't matter is like saying it doesn't matter which hand you learn to throw a ball with. I played little league righthanded for 2 yrs before my dad tried switching me to lefty. Then I went on to get a free ride through college and get drafted. Don't think that would have happened if "it doesn't matter". I've only ever heard righties say that.


----------



## amarshism (May 18, 2011)

Has the LACS ever made a lefty?


----------



## MetalMike04 (May 19, 2011)

amarshism said:


> Has the LACS ever made a lefty?


 8 string no, but there is brian leppkes LACS RGA 








im a left handed player, and i would love an ibanez RG8L, ill be picking up a 1570 soon so i cant wait


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (May 20, 2011)

lefties can learn to pay right. my brothers a lefty and he plays right handed. dad made him because he knew there are no good left handed guitars. then he picked up bass and became a fender guy so he has a slight lefty selection now. but it worked great for him


----------



## abadonae (May 21, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> lefties can learn to pay right. my brothers a lefty and he plays right handed. dad made him because he knew there are no good left handed guitars. then he picked up bass and became a fender guy so he has a slight lefty selection now. but it worked great for him


 
Yea but this goes back to the previous quote.

Why should that be the case? I've known people who have done the tried and 'tested' route of learning right when your a lefty, and for the most part they have picked up lefties in the end anyway and find it more natural, comfortable and been up to the same standard as before in a very short time just by doing the switch.

There are loads of fantastic left handed guitars dont get me wrong. But for the most part we are left to spend out £/$1000's on custom guitars because massive and reputable companies like ibanez and esp wont just offer a few more slightly higher end models to us. Or even just a mid range 7 or 8.

Even if they did like rondo do sometimes and build to order, a certain allowance a year of a specific guitar. It wouldn't be ideal but at least it would start to get the numbers and options out there. And the demand that may come might show them that there is a market. 

I think there would be a lot of lefties who would want an RG2228, or RGA8 or a RG1527 ya know. Just to have the option would be nice. I think these companies have the ability to implement this. I just never understand why they wont.


----------



## abadonae (Jun 21, 2011)

anyone else got any thoughts??


----------



## The Destroyer (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm a lefty that plays right handed guitars (traitor I know; it's all I knew). but they should have an RGA8 for left-handers at least. RG2228 is a bit unrealistic, left handed instruments being a niche market, as well as prestige line instruments, as well as 8 string guitars. Add these together and it's not exactly a profitable demographic. But a lefty RGA8 would sell better due to lower cost hence higher accessibility and less pressure to move stock as a result... still a lefty 8- maybe agile is the way to go for someone after such a machine. Thats my un-thought through 2 cents off the bat.


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 22, 2011)

im left handed and learned right handed because thats all i had available to me.


----------



## The Destroyer (Jun 22, 2011)

SAME! I had no idea that left handed existed when i started... 
borrowed my bro's old guitar, used school guitars, etc... then bought my own after a long while, and I dont think I had even come across the concept of a lefty at that point.

P.S: My post about the RGA8L as opposed to the RG2228L is purely on a point of marketability! Left guitar players deserve just as good instruments! But custom builds is probs the way to go for fully pro makes, as they will likely move more stock- important to consider for small consumer bases such as 8 string lefties... 

Or you could pull a hendrix! If, you know, you're in to that kind of thing.


----------



## sandwichamwin (Jun 22, 2011)

Like others have said, it's not going to make them money so they won't bother. I work in a guitar shop and every lefty we've had has sat on the shelf for years at a time and end up on ebay for 99c no reserve. It's not even worth stocking a single one, let alone the niche of an 8 string guitar, then added to that the fact that it's left handed. It would almost be impossible to sell an instrument like that in a market like Australia.

Lefties are probably best off finding a local luthier and getting them to make them a bare-bones guitar. I'd dare say they could shop around and get one custom made for a somewhat similar price they would have to pay for a RG2228L.

Poor bastards


----------



## Rook (Jun 22, 2011)

tltstand said:


> im left handed and learned right handed because thats all i had available to me.



And so you should, you'll notice that no other instrument is made left handed. Every lefty I know plays guitar right handed, none with any hinderance whatsoever. Unfortunately _this_ is why most guitar manufacturers don't delve too far into the lefty thing. That plus limited market and the small shops not buying any etc etc.

This request-a-product type thread comes up quite often, the answer you'll get is 'why would we ignore our market research for a couple of metal guitarists who wouldn't buy/be able to afford the product even if we did release it?'; which unfortunately is true. I'd love EBMM to make an 8 string for example, but I wouldn't buy it, I don't even know how long I'm gunna keep the one I have 

Sorry dude, maybe just buy an RG2228 and have a new nut made? The bridge is symmetrical, you just have the logo upside down and the knobs at the top, but if you stripped the whole guitar, you could redo the logo and plug the holes and make new ones where they should be. The horn will be the wrong way round but who cares, you have a totally cool customised, very high end guitar that's completely unique. You could probably sell it for a fortune if you bought it for a good price used and did it right too.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 23, 2011)

sandwichamwin said:


> Like others have said, it's not going to make them money so they won't bother. I work in a guitar shop and every lefty we've had has sat on the shelf for years at a time and end up on ebay for 99c no reserve.



Guess what, if guitar shops stocked more lefty guitars, I'd be much more likely to give them my business rather than giving it to online retailers. 



Fun111 said:


> And so you should, you'll notice that no other instrument is made left handed. Every lefty I know plays guitar right handed, none with any hinderance whatsoever. Unfortunately _this_ is why most guitar manufacturers don't delve too far into the lefty thing. That plus limited market and the small shops not buying any etc etc.



First, that's not even true. There are lefty instruments such as violins available (difference being, "classical" type instruments are generally played in an orchestra where moving in unison is more important). Second, this logic is so flawed it's not even funny. I'm lefty, I've tried playing right handed, it didn't work. So, please, I wish all the righties and lefties who CAN play righty would stop presenting that as though it works for everyone. IT DOESN'T. 

What this boils down to is, if Schecter can provide a bit of left handed variety, it's obviously somewhat profitable, why can't Ibanez???


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 23, 2011)

With over a thousand views over the course of about five weeks only 45 of our roughly 5000 regular users seem to want a lefty Ibby 8. In fact over a quarter of those who voted were "Not Bothered".

I think that, better than anything, illustrates how deep in a niche it would be. 

Guitar companies aren't charities, nor should they be.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 23, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> With over a thousand views over the course of about five weeks only 45 of our roughly 5000 regular users seem to want a lefty Ibby 8. In fact over a quarter of those who voted were "Not Bothered".
> 
> I think that, better than anything, illustrates how deep in a niche it would be.
> 
> Guitar companies aren't charities, nor should they be.



Setting aside the fact that I agree that, whether or not I would like Ibanez to produce more lefties and think they should, they don't NEED to, would you like me to actually point out all the ways that those statistics don't actually illustrate that in the least?


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 23, 2011)

neoclassical said:


> lefty sympathizer here. one of my girls favors her left hand and i would want her to have a nice instrument, not just "whatever is left."


I would say an rg1550l is a great instrument, hell i wish i could get me rg1550, great guitars.

Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RG1550ML


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 23, 2011)

neoclassical said:


> lefty sympathizer here. one of my girls favors her left hand and i would want her to have a nice instrument, not just "whatever is left."



Force her to play right handed. I am left handed but my first teacher made me play right handed and its the best thing anyone ever forced me to do


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 23, 2011)

Lern2swim said:


> Setting aside the fact that I agree that, whether or not I would like Ibanez to produce more lefties and think they should, they don't NEED to, would you like me to actually point out all the ways that those statistics don't actually illustrate that in the least?


 
I never said it was scentific, would you like me to point out where I didn't say it?  but just look at all the hoopla surrounding other 8-string guitar threads. If one of the largest communities of extended range enthusiasts shows little interest can you only imagine how this would be recieved on Harmony Central, Ultimate Guitar, Ultimate Metal, Vintage Kramer, The Gear Page, etc. That has to count for somthing, not everything, but something. 

You, the 8-string, high end, lefty buyer are in short supply. Do you think otherwise? 

I'm an 8-string, high end, fanned fret, short scale lover and fully realize the incredible niche I've backed myself into.


----------



## joshc482 (Jun 23, 2011)

im left handed and originally started playing guitar left handed for about 4 years then decided to play right handed it was the harded thing ive had to do but im glad i did.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 23, 2011)

After all the looking for even a 7 string years ago and the RG7421 being discontinued, leading to very evil e-bay battles, I can only say that the other companies stepped up where Ibanez did not and I'm not going to put that energy to waste. I called Ibanez a bunch of times, met with their sales reps when they would come in to our music store, etc. No budge.

For companies like Schecter, ESP, Jackson, Washburn, and the lesser known ones we have here, such as Rondo, Halo (at least they tried), Oni, Huf, etc, to go out there for the lefties in the music world, I can only thank them and have a sense of loyalty to those who had stepped up for me, and fellow lefties. 

Ibanez can continue to sell their 27' scale 8's at over 2k, and I will gladly go with a custom guitar, built to my personal preference, for not even 3/4 that price.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 23, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I never said it was scentific, would you like me to point out where I didn't say it?  but just look at all the hoopla surrounding other 8-string guitar threads. If one of the largest communities of extended range enthusiasts shows little interest can you only imagine how this would be recieved on Harmony Central, Ultimate Guitar, Ultimate Metal, Vintage Kramer, The Gear Page, etc. That has to count for somthing, not everything, but something.
> 
> You, the 8-string, high end, lefty buyer are in short supply. Do you think otherwise?
> 
> I'm an 8-string, high end, fanned fret, short scale lover and fully realize the incredible niche I've backed myself into.



Regardless of the fact that I'd rather have a 2228, I do think a lefty RGA8 would be a better business decision and would give Ibanez something to compete with Schecter's lefty 8 options (I'm also of the opinion that Ibanez should have at least 1 or 2 options for lefty 7s but that isn't what this thread is about). 

I would, however, be willing to wager that, were Ibanez to do small runs of even the 2228 in lefty, they'd sell out for at least a year or 2.


----------



## Rook (Jun 23, 2011)

Lern2swim said:


> First, that's not even true. There are lefty instruments such as violins available (difference being, "classical" type instruments are generally played in an orchestra where moving in unison is more important). Second, this logic is so flawed it's not even funny. I'm lefty, I've tried playing right handed, it didn't work. So, please, I wish all the righties and lefties who CAN play righty would stop presenting that as though it works for everyone. IT DOESN'T.



I had written a really epically long post here about orientation and everything but it isn't worth it. 

My logic isn't flawed, the default orientation for classical instruments was an arbitrary decision. If the default orientation was reverse (left handed) and that's how right handed people played, would you flip it? Forget about violins, do lefties play piano differently?


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 23, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> I had written a really epically long post here about orientation and everything but it isn't worth it.
> 
> My logic isn't flawed, the default orientation for classical instruments was an arbitrary decision. If the default orientation was reverse (left handed) and that's how right handed people played, would you flip it? Forget about violins, do lefties play piano differently?


 
First, piano is an entirely different situation. Both hands do primarily the same thing.

Second, if it's arbitrary, go and play a lefty guitar for a couple years.


----------



## Rook (Jun 23, 2011)

Lern2swim said:


> First, piano is an entirely different situation. Both hands do primarily the same thing.
> 
> Second, if it's arbitrary, go and play a lefty guitar for a couple years.



That was kinda my point dude 

It's not about me playing a certain way, it _was_ an arbitrary decision. I did try learning to play left handed and I progressed similarly to how I did when I start right handed (i.e. painfully slowly ) so gave up.

I'm not telling you to play the other way round, all I'm saying is the vast majority of lefties _could_ play right handed, and a lot do, hence why what seems like a small market is actually tiny! Schecter (the example you mention) produces their guitars much more cheaply than Ibanez, hence why they produce more crazy options and left-handed guitars.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 23, 2011)

(for the record, so there's no misunderstanding, I'm not agitated at all due to this conversation. I know tone can get misconstrued in text)


----------



## abadonae (Jul 30, 2011)

Okay well these are all very good points. And i can't deny an awful lot of them are very true and from a business perspective correct. But the point is it doesn't matter. People can go on about orientation and why lefties should learn right handed, the simple point is why should we? Schecter and other companies cheaply build guitars hence why their able to offer more options, not every Ibanez is a Prestige so why cant they offer things like the RGA7-8 in lefty? 

I did go banging on originally about the RG2228 exclusively but tbh i'd be more than happy and would happily sell my Intrepid If ibanez released an RGA8L. Couple of small mods so it doesn't fall apart and its perfect. I just don't get it personally.

I know we're an incredibly small niche market, i knew that from the minute i started taking guitar seriously that was the case. But no matter what is said to me, how often its said it doesn't justify it to me. Its prejudice whether in a business sense or not. Something which is illegal in any other form worldwide basically. And im not saying im about to lead some one man war against my favourite guitar company because they're completely rubbish to lefties, I just wish they'd accept that they could do better. They could open their options up more to lefties and personally i think from a business sense they should.

Bizarre


----------



## Guamskyy (Jul 31, 2011)

abadonae said:


> I know we're an incredibly small niche market, i knew that from the minute i started taking guitar seriously that was the case. But no matter what is said to me, how often its said it doesn't justify it to me. Its prejudice whether in a business sense or not. Something which is illegal in any other form worldwide basically. And im not saying im about to lead some one man war against my favourite guitar company because they're completely rubbish to lefties, I just wish they'd accept that they could do better. They could open their options up more to lefties and personally i think from a business sense they should.
> 
> Bizarre



I'm a lefty 8 stringer with an agile as well, and I agree.... BUT, you say from a "business sense." Ibanez is thinking in a business sense right now by NOT making a RGA8L. A business is made so it can make money for it's owners. From a business standpoint, the left handed market is already a small market, so they won't make all their standard production guitars lefty because it's such a small market, thus they won't make a lot of money off of it, which would be a thing a business would NOT want to do. Then there is us lefties that want ERG's from a company that offers a very small selection of lefty production guitars because the market for them is small. In order for Ibanez to make money off of this small market of lefty ERG players, they would have to have a HUGE demand for them. But since there isn't, they don't make a lefty ERG. If it's a small market, why even bother making them? It'll cost more to make the guitar than to sell it, so why should they?

Don't get me wrong, I would KILL for a RGA8L, but I can see why they would not make a lefty ERG.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 31, 2011)

guambomb832 said:


> I'm a lefty 8 stringer with an agile as well, and I agree.... BUT, you say from a "business sense." Ibanez is thinking in a business sense right now by NOT making a RGA8L. A business is made so it can make money for it's owners. From a business standpoint, the left handed market is already a small market, so they won't make all their standard production guitars lefty because it's such a small market, thus they won't make a lot of money off of it, which would be a thing a business would NOT want to do. Then there is us lefties that want ERG's from a company that offers a very small selection of lefty production guitars because the market for them is small. In order for Ibanez to make money off of this small market of lefty ERG players, they would have to have a HUGE demand for them. But since there isn't, they don't make a lefty ERG. If it's a small market, why even bother making them? It'll cost more to make the guitar than to sell it, so why should they?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I would KILL for a RGA8L, but I can see why they would not make a lefty ERG.



I said it before and I'll say it again, if they did a run of RGA8s in the type of quantity that Schecter does their lefty 8s in, they'd sell every damn one.


Also, I'd like to point out something I failed to earlier (and didn't come back to after I'd realized it because no one was posting in this thread till now). It was mentioned that there's more votes saying that it's not a good idea than any other option. However, considering the fact that the other options are "RGA8" "2228" or "either," that actually means that there's way more votes for people who want some kind of lefty offering from Ibanez.


----------



## 8stringthrash8 (Oct 4, 2011)

if u want a nice lefty 8 string go with agile they are the stuff


----------



## fabriarockz (Jan 19, 2012)

abadonae said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I contacted Ibanez Directly recently and questioned them as to why The RG2228 wasn't available to left handed players despite the many people mentioning it, asking for it.
> So i decided the best thing to do apart from an email would be to show them. To create a way of showing ibanez that this guitar would be in demand, and there is a market for it in the left handed community. That one more guitar available would benefit them as a company not hinder them. So I've created this poll in the vain hope that people will come together in numbers and answer this poll so i can link this to ibanez and show them.
> ...



Ibanez possibly making a RG2228 LH version?

Ibanez, count me in!!!


----------



## summit101 (Jun 26, 2012)

still happening?


----------



## beneharris (Jun 26, 2012)

summit101 said:


> still happening?





you made me bump, and read a crazy necrobumped thread without realizing it was over a year old.


Left Handed Guitars | Xtreme Lefty Guitars Inc is a good place to voice these concerns. email dave there, he has done a TON of runs for lefties, getting some never before made guitars done. if anyone is willing to get a run like this going, it would be him. i'm sure he'd be open to talking to you about it at the very least.


----------



## summit101 (Jun 28, 2012)

beneharris said:


> you made me bump, and read a crazy necrobumped thread without realizing it was over a year old.
> 
> 
> Left Handed Guitars | Xtreme Lefty Guitars Inc is a good place to voice these concerns. email dave there, he has done a TON of runs for lefties, getting some never before made guitars done. if anyone is willing to get a run like this going, it would be him. i'm sure he'd be open to talking to you about it at the very least.



i knew this was over a year old. this content was just to appealing to ignore i guess. regardless, i've only been a ss.org member less then a year 

thats news to me. i thought XLGuitars just sold lefties with a sale price tag.. didn't know he had the ability to get production models built in left handed. dont suppose getting any Multiscale 8 strings built in left handed would be likely to happen.. unless there is enough interest in that in particular.. or i could just go custom..

Who else seriously wants a FF8L run to happen?? though i think most FF8's in existence are custom anyway.


----------



## Cremated (Jun 28, 2012)

The only production fanned fret guitars I know about are the Agile Pendulum and the Dean RC8. I don't think the Dean's have been made yet, and they actually might be made to order. So that's not really a production guitar. I could be wrong about the made to order part. They're also a shorter scale, (the Dean) so they're aimed at those who want to tune higher, instead of lower.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Jun 28, 2012)

LERN 2 RIGHTHANDED

It worked for Batio...........


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 29, 2012)

kgad0831 said:


> LERN 2 RIGHTHANDED
> 
> It worked for Batio...........



Or not. How about you learn to play left handed?


----------



## Tuned2F (Jun 29, 2012)

As a righty,

I feel as though Ibanez should offer the RGA8 in lefty. It is a quality guitar at a reasonable price, it's not really fair to leave leftys out of everything. It might not be economically feasible for them to make an RG2228L. I can't imagine them sellling that well to begin with. When I got mine it was $1,799 (actually got an employee discount so more like $1,200) and now they're what $2,199. Little ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## stuglue (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Abadonae, a fellow member of Lefty Guitar Trader here, in fact I contacted you ages ago enquiring about your 8 string Agile.
8 string lefty guitars are incredibly rare, but then again so are right handed ones (I've never seen one in the flesh in any guitar stores in the UK).
I was really disappointed to find ESP announced their 8 string LTDs at the start of this year yet they won't make lefty models.
There is a market, undoubtedly a small one and economically I don't know whether its financially viable for the guitar manufacturers.

Even 7 string lefty guitars are very rare, (I had to have my 7 string custom built by a local luthier who said it was quite easy to make the body, he just flipped his ibanez universe template over), but finding 7 string lefty parts was really difficult.

As for playing right handed, I spent 7 years playing right handed as a lefty, there are benefits but problems. Legato comes really easy but any type of picking or strumming was really hard to develop. When I made the switch to a left handed guitar the alternate picking developed much quicker but finger strength on the fretting hand is taking more time to develop.
I'm collecting my first 8 string lefty next Tuesday, a schecter omen 8, its taken 4 months to get it into the UK but I'm really excited to have a play on it. Kudos to schecter as they are more pro active in the lefty market


----------



## fabriarockz (Jun 29, 2012)

stuglue said:


> Hi Abadonae, a fellow member of Lefty Guitar Trader here, in fact I contacted you ages ago enquiring about your 8 string Agile.
> 8 string lefty guitars are incredibly rare, but then again so are right handed ones (I've never seen one in the flesh in any guitar stores in the UK).
> I was really disappointed to find ESP announced their 8 string LTDs at the start of this year yet they won't make lefty models.
> There is a market, undoubtedly a small one and economically I don't know whether its financially viable for the guitar manufacturers.
> ...


That's really nice of you to undisclose such a topic based off your own personal experience, since in the past I had internal conflicts for quite some time as to choose whether to switch to right-handed or not.
I think nowadays such a decision could be made primarily due to market unavaiability, in fact I just don't see any other point in doing that (and BTW, how many right-handed switched to left-handed?).
I ultimately decided to stand by how nature told me to play guitar in the first place.

7 years are a LIFETIME...
Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## abadonae (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi guys, yea 8 strings are quite rare even in shops i'll admit. but there have been a few shops i've gone into and seen them laying around.

The main thing is that if companies like Schecter are able to offer them and still do then there is a market. If Agile are able to offer them and still do. There is a market for them. Not matter how small it may be it must be financially viable for them to keep it going. Imagine if Ibanez started offering the RG7321 and the RGA8 as lefty production models?? I reckon they'd make a killing on both of them, i for one would snatch up an RGA8L and just plunk different pickups into it?? Not difficult for Ibanez to do.

This thread has been inactive for some time, i was quite surprised to see it get a hit again haha


----------



## summit101 (Jun 30, 2012)

i've bought a schecter atx-c8 in november, changed everything but the bridge, modded the backbottomhorn/body. not the most practical investment being the value drops substantially once modified and it took several months to finish being a complete amateur with it, but to me, thats seems like the only option available for lefties who want to get their hands on a actually playable production 8-string without forking thousands out and waiting half a year just to get 1 guitar. plus lot of places up charge for lefty. not to complain, this is just what we have to put up with. a big hassle yet we still keep at it.


----------



## stuglue (Jul 1, 2012)

fabriarockz said:


> That's really nice of you to undisclose such a topic based off your own personal experience, since in the past I had internal conflicts for quite some time as to choose whether to switch to right-handed or not.
> I think nowadays such a decision could be made primarily due to market unavaiability, in fact I just don't see any other point in doing that (and BTW, how many right-handed switched to left-handed?).
> I ultimately decided to stand by how nature told me to play guitar in the first place.
> 
> ...


Glad my experience helped, all i can say is that at the time i was practising a huge amount (5 hours a day minimum) and i spent a lot of time focusing on my picking technique, eventually i got to a point where i could just about hit Petrucci licks (i was learning the Images and Words solos at the time) but that was only when i was super warmed up.
Now i find it easier to pick at speed as my left hand is now the picking hand but getting control of my fretting fingers is the challenge. Swings and roundabouts as they say. Either way its all about practice, practice, practice.
If you a lefty then i would say spend time searching for a lefty guitar, there are a lot out there and its certainly not as bad as it was 20 years ago.
The reason i started on a right handed guitar was down to i didn't know any different. I didn't know that if you are left handed you should play a left handed guitar ( I know there are plenty of lefties playing right), also i got a guitar bought for a Xmas present by my father, who, like me, knew nothing about guitars.
Bizarrely I once met a guitarist who was right handed but played left handed. He must be the only guitarist ive met who plays this way


----------



## Xplora (Jul 1, 2012)

Hendrix found the solution, and if that's not good enough, then you'll never be happy. How do the left handed piano players get by? They are in an even worse situation - they cannot turn the keyboard around.

I've even thought of getting a left handed guitar and turning it upside down. Just looks cool. And practical.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 1, 2012)

Xplora said:


> Hendrix found the solution, and if that's not good enough, then you'll never be happy. How do the left handed piano players get by? They are in an even worse situation - they cannot turn the keyboard around.



The piano analogy doesn't really make sense. Notes aren't symmetrical, but the actual layout of the keyboard is.


----------



## abadonae (Jul 1, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> The piano analogy doesn't really make sense. Notes aren't symmetrical, but the actual layout of the keyboard is.


 
Thank you, that previous quote was a little bit...stupid?

And no offence if there is one thing that i cannot stand its a right handed player telling a lefty to 'get over it' basically. 

It's nature we all know that, and yea some people do decide to try and learn righty and that is their choice. But we shouldn't have to. And shouldn't have to have idiots like that telling us otherwise?


----------



## beneharris (Jul 1, 2012)

summit101 said:


> i knew this was over a year old. this content was just to appealing to ignore i guess. regardless, i've only been a ss.org member less then a year
> 
> thats news to me. i thought XLGuitars just sold lefties with a sale price tag.. didn't know he had the ability to get production models built in left handed. dont suppose getting any Multiscale 8 strings built in left handed would be likely to happen.. unless there is enough interest in that in particular.. or i could just go custom..
> 
> Who else seriously wants a FF8L run to happen?? though i think most FF8's in existence are custom anyway.


i didn't mean anything by it 

yeah, he has gotten BC rich to do a run, mayones, and a few others.


----------



## Xplora (Jul 5, 2012)

abadonae said:


> Thank you, that previous quote was a little bit...stupid?
> 
> And no offence if there is one thing that i cannot stand its a right handed player telling a lefty to 'get over it' basically.
> 
> It's nature we all know that, and yea some people do decide to try and learn righty and that is their choice. But we shouldn't have to. And shouldn't have to have idiots like that telling us otherwise?



Maybe you should stop eating meat and wearing animal products so you can have a cry about them as well. HTFU.

The piano is a fantastic analogy - the instrument is what it is. You can swap the strings around, and it worked for the best guitar innovator of his generation. Or... you could have a sook about the lack of lefty guitars and get nowhere.


----------



## summit101 (Jul 5, 2012)

or go custom


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 5, 2012)

Xplora said:


> Maybe you should stop eating meat and wearing animal products so you can have a cry about them as well. HTFU.
> 
> The piano is a fantastic analogy - the instrument is what it is. You can swap the strings around, and it worked for the best guitar innovator of his generation. Or... you could have a sook about the lack of lefty guitars and get nowhere.



No. It's a horrible analogy. Do you understand the concept of symmetry at all? Also, I dub you king of horrible analogies, because your meat analogy makes no sense either.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 5, 2012)

Xplora said:


> Hendrix found the solution, and if that's not good enough, then you'll never be happy. How do the left handed piano players get by? They are in an even worse situation - they cannot turn the keyboard around.
> 
> I've even thought of getting a left handed guitar and turning it upside down. Just looks cool. And practical.



Are you for real?

You're basically saying that lefty's shouldn't have the same rights as right handed people. And you can't just flip a guitar over like that, it would fuck up intonation and force you to switch the nut.

This is the most retarded crap I've ever heard.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jul 5, 2012)

Flipping a right handed guitar seems like a much better option than a lefty. More options for lower cost.

My buddy flips right handed Vs and it works perfectly (nut change isnt that hard, plus its super easy with locking nuts ).
Any guitar with a symmetrical body is suitable if losing upper fret access is your only flaw in the idea.

I've strung my buddy's lefty guitars for right handed and I found no issue having the volume/tone/switch on the opposite side of the body. But if this is an issue for you please keep reading.

For a King V project my buddy purchased a lefty jackson clone neck and we used a right handed king v body. We carved the cavity to accept a close-fitting block of matching wood and blocked the neck pickup routing then re-routed the body into a lefty. I like this option the best because it's fun to mod/build/improve gear.
The result was a lefty King V clone with hardware and paint matching the red single humbucker Ran Annihilator V (sans Annihilator decal). I understand this may be beyond some people's skill level but I started at the ignorant level on my first attempt like everyone. It's much more rewarding in the end.

It sucks companies won't do this for you. I don't think they ever will, there are not many left handed guitars and the guitar has been in mass production a lot longer than ERG 8 string electrics.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 5, 2012)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Flipping a right handed guitar seems like a much better option than a lefty. More options for lower cost.
> 
> My buddy flips right handed Vs and it works perfectly (nut change isnt that hard, plus its super easy with locking nuts ).
> Any guitar with a symmetrical body is suitable if losing upper fret access is your only flaw in the idea.
> ...



Having attempted to flip a right handed guitar to lefty in the past, let me inform you, it is far from something that always works. Further, the RG2228 isn't a V, so what does flipping a V have to do with this topic (from my experience, I can tell you that weight distribution would likely be a problem in flipping a 2228)? Even further, why is this line of discussion even occurring in this thread??? What would be the downside for right handed players were Ibanez to release a lefty 8??? Does it bother you guys that much that Schecter has a pretty decent number of lefty guitars??? Or that Agile does??? If there's no real, applicable answer to those questions, then why bother to come in here with "Well... I'm right handed but I totally have this friend who was lefty but played right handed so everyone should do that or maybe just quit playing guitar altogether because that makes much more sense to me than simply having options that work for people that aren't all the same also pianos and meat!!!&@^$*" If it doesn't fucking matter then you can all start playing lefty and we can invert ALL guitars.

I'd also like to point out, for anyone incapable of understanding poll results, what the results here actually say, so far, is that, while 44 people don't see a call for a lefty 8 Ibanez, 109 do. 

(note on tone: this post is not angry at all. I'm honestly curious why so many people that wouldn't really be affected by this feel the need to interject with such asinine statements every time the topic of lefty players arises)


----------

